# Chrome Nose GTO on fleabay....



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Not really sure what to say? 

Just why?


Pontiac : GTO | eBay


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Should have painted it BLACK!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKY, How did you do tornado wise....????? Everything OK I hope. Eric:confused


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

doe'snt have the Rare chrome nose anymore....cool paint for a bike....not a GTO but to each his own


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> ALKY, How did you do tornado wise....????? Everything OK I hope. Eric:confused


All is well in Wentzville, we're on the other side of the state by St. Louie, although I was in K.C. that Sunday watching the ballgame and we came through some bad weather on the way back. Thanks for your concern though. :cheers


----------

